# CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????



## Patrick Star (27. März 2015)

*CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Hallo liebe Community,

Meine Idee die dahinter steckt ist, dass ich mit dieser CCD Kamera Prozesse im Maschinenraum überwachen will, und diese dann mit Hilfe dieser Kamera überwachen kann.
Gedacht hatte ich mir das so, dass ich und auch der Werker, der an der Maschine steht auf einem Monitor schauen kann, wo die Maschinendaten und (zum Beispiel mit umschalten des Eingangs)die Bilder der Kamera zu sehen sind und ggf. Veränderungen vornehmen kann. 

Jetzt wo ich die Kamera hier auf meinem Arbeitsplatz liegen habe, stolpere ich jedoch über die Frage, wie ich das BNC Kabel von der Kamera an einen Monitor bekomme.

Ich habe auch schon mal von Video over IP gehört. Allerdings stecke ich in dem Thema nicht so drin.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Um was für eine Kamera handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Patrick Star (27. März 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Auf der Verpackung steht nur VC FCYW-VARIO-4/9HR
Hersteller ist VCI, falls das weiterhilft


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Die: http://www.vcvideo.de/pdf/datenblatt/15390.pdf ?

Wie groß ist die Entfernung (Kabellänge) zwischen dem Maschinenraum und der Warte oder wo auch immer sich der Monitor befindet?

Gibt es da jeweils ein bestehendes Ethernet Netzwerk das für eine IP-Übertragung genutzt werden könnte?

Um was für einen Monitor handelt es sich?


----------



## Patrick Star (30. März 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

ja, genau die Kamera ist es.

Die Entfernung zwischen Maschine und dem Bereich wo kontrolliert werden soll sind in etwa fünf Meter.
Ein Ethernet Netzwerk steht zur Verfügung.
Als Bildschirm wollte ich eigentlich einen älteren Dell Ultrasharp 2007FP nehmen, da wir  zurzeit noch ein paar rumstehen haben.

MfG


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Für 5m würde ich nicht über IP gehen kauf einfach so einen Adapter oder einen ähnlichen:

Ligawo Â® AV Composite Cinch + S-Video: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Patrick Star (17. April 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Ich Danke euch für eure Antworten!

Ich habe die Kamera nun so angeschlossen.

BNC Adapter auf Videoeingang und dann geh ich einfach in den Monitor. Das einzige was jetzt noch ein wenig stört - aber denke ich verschmerzbar ist - das, wenn man das Bild der Kamera haben möchte man den Eingang am Monitor immer umschalten muss.

MfG


----------



## Patrick Star (20. April 2015)

*AW: CCD-Kamera an Monitor anschließen????*

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit das bestehende Composite Signal in ein bestehendes Netzwerk zu integrieren?
Ziel ist es an verschiedenen Maschinen diese CCD Kamera zu verbauen um die Prozesse in der Maschine besser beobachten/überwachen zu können.
Die Idee ist die, dass man sich das Videosignal quasi live im unserem Intranet anschauen kann. Sowohl der Mitarbeiter im Büro als auch der Mitarbeiter an der Maschine. 
Hab bei Google schon geschaut aber nicht das richtige gefunden. 

MfG


----------

